# Steering Wheel Vibration



## tym (Jul 28, 2004)

I met a curd more closely than I would like on a wet road recently. 
So I had the control arm replaced by myself. 
Now the car goes very straight but there is some vibration of a steering wheel
at 65 + mph (an acceleration actually does not make it worse, so it is unlikely CV type thing that is wrong). I know the sequence to check 
First, balancing (done),
next wheels out of round (that is #1 candidate),
wheel bearing (looks OK),
steering linkage and suspension (look OK) 
and so on, ….,
the last one, replace the car.
There are some small dents on the front rims. Now,
the QUESTON:
If it is bad rims, should not the vibration stop if I put “bad” rims on the rear
And good wheels on the front? Thanks.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

tym said:


> I met a curd more closely than I would like on a wet road recently.
> So I had the control arm replaced by myself.
> Now the car goes very straight but there is some vibration of a steering wheel
> at 65 + mph (an acceleration actually does not make it worse, so it is unlikely CV type thing that is wrong). I know the sequence to check
> ...


Moving your dented wheels to the rear will alleviate the vibrations a bit, but it won't eliminate them. I dented the rim of one of the front wheels on my car after a similar incident and had to do that as a temporary fix before I was able to get a new wheel.


----------



## tym (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank you. The source of vibration problem is usually hard to detect. I just wanted to be sure that buying new wheel would not waist of money. 
Good luck.


----------

